# Getting Legal Advice ...Citizens Advice Bereau of Spain



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hi all,

We're due in Andalucia soon, with plans to move out to the Casares/Jimena area moving slowly forward.

We're going to meet with a lawyer and accountant while we're out there, just to ask questions, and hopefully start to build a good working relationship.

The appointments have been made through the Citizens Advice Bureau of Spain. We have found them really helpful so far, and come recommended by a few people on another forum. I can't fault them at all up to now.

I just wondered if anyone on here had used them for help, and their views and experiences of them...and if this the best way to obtain legal advice and a lawyer.

I'm probably being paranoid because they have been nothing but helpful, it's just that finding a really good lawyer for any purchase is my biggest worry about moving to Spain.

Thanks for any advice.

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're due in Andalucia soon, with plans to move out to the Casares/Jimena area moving slowly forward.
> 
> ...


It's just a Facebook group. A good one to be fair, but I can't see why any lawyer recommended by them would be any better than one recommended by anyone else - or any worse for that matter.
I believe that they are setting up a website & seeking charitable status or similar - might already have it.
I dare say some of the regulars here might know of good lawyers and accountants in that region, too.
We only allow regular members to recommend and they mustn't be financially linked to the business, so you'd be sure you were getting genuine recommendations, too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Going on the premise that most people are honest you're probably going to be fine, but the name of this company(?)/ organization (??) seems a little well, not really up front let's say. They appear to be playing on the idea that British people will recognise the words Citizens Advice Bureau and will relate that to the well known organization in the UK when in fact there is no such thing as the CAB represented here. The name is misleading and it's been done deliberately. There is the OMIC _Oficina Municipal de Información al Consumidor _(or something similar) in each region_, _the Spanish equivalent.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.

I have asked on here before about any recommendations for lawyers in the area, but didn't receive any replies...I sort of assumed that people were reluctant to recommend anything as important as a lawyer for someone just in case it went wrong??

Trying to find a route to take to find a lawyer that we feel we can trust seems a minefield. Personal recommendation is obviously the best way, but then you start questioning the source of the recommendation. It's obviously an area I don't want to make a mistake in!!

With that in mind, what is the best way to find a thorough, honest, and trustworthy lawyer?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> I have asked on here before about any recommendations for lawyers in the area, but didn't receive any replies...I sort of assumed that people were reluctant to recommend anything as important as a lawyer for someone just in case it went wrong??
> 
> ...



ask around locally - that's how I found my gestor - then visited a few to see which one I 'gelled' with - & would (& do ) recommend him without hesitation 

maybe now that you've narrowed the area down you'll get some suggestions


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ask around locally - that's how I found my gestor - then visited a few to see which one I 'gelled' with - & would (& do ) recommend him without hesitation
> 
> maybe now that you've narrowed the area down you'll get some suggestions


Thanks for the reply.

How is the best way to "ask about locally"? Obviously our first contact locally is the estate agent, and I'm reluctant to go down that route as a recommendation. The same as asking owners who have bought through them..they can only be sourced through the agents.

I've asked on here previously, and just started another thread asking for help.

I have also contacted the Citizens Advice Bureau of Spain to make an appointment to see a lawyer, but a recent thread I started on here hasn't suggested it's a foolproof route to take.

Picking a solicitor is becoming a major source of concern for us. It's not something we want to get wrong.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve.R said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> I have asked on here before about any recommendations for lawyers in the area, but didn't receive any replies...I sort of assumed that people were reluctant to recommend anything as important as a lawyer for someone just in case it went wrong??
> 
> ...


Much depends on whether we have an active member in the area in question. I can recommend somebody near here but we are several hundred kilometres away so would be no use. Much the same would apply for most other members.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Much depends on whether we have an active member in the area in question. I can recommend somebody near here but we are several hundred kilometres away so would be no use. Much the same would apply for most other members.


Hi, 

I have just started a thread asking for information in the specific area....but I have tried that before to be honest, with no response...hopefully I'll have better results this time.

I'm really hoping for a name that keeps getting recommended so that it gives me confidence to go with them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just started a thread asking for information in the specific area....but I have tried that before to be honest, with no response...hopefully I'll have better results this time.
> 
> I'm really hoping for a name that keeps getting recommended so that it gives me confidence to go with them.


the vast majority are absolutely fine & honest - but you're right - not a good idea to use the same one as the vendor - nor the one recommended by the agent....

we do have a member in that specific area - jimenato - maybe try sending him a PM? He has been on the forum the past few days, & in fact earlier this morning! but he sometimes does that & then you don't see him for weeks.........


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the vast majority are absolutely fine & honest - but you're right - not a good idea to use the same one as the vendor - nor the one recommended by the agent....
> 
> we do have a member in that specific area - jimenato - maybe try sending him a PM? He has been on the forum the past few days, & in fact earlier this morning! but he sometimes does that & then you don't see him for weeks.........


Thanks. I have 'spoken' with jimenato on a thread on here before, and I'll certainly send him a pm ......however, I've been having trouble with sending pm's. My account says they've not been sent, and I've certainly never got any replies from those I've sent. When I try to access my account it also comes up as Steve R, without the dot, and that's not me! I've tried contacting the forum four times....again no reply.

As a super mod could you help with that problem??

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> Thanks. I have 'spoken' with jimenato on a thread on here before, and I'll certainly send him a pm ......however, I've been having trouble with sending pm's. My account says they've not been sent, and I've certainly never got any replies from those I've sent. When I try to access my account it also comes up as Steve R, without the dot, and that's not me! I've tried contacting the forum four times....again no reply.
> 
> As a super mod could you help with that problem??
> 
> Many thanks



I'll have a look - it might be best to change your username a bit - looks as if the software can't 'see' your 'dot'

the last time we had this issue it was the only solution


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I'll have a look - it might be best to change your username a bit - looks as if the software can't 'see' your 'dot'
> 
> the last time we had this issue it was the only solution


But how do I change my user name?...I can access my messages (but not send/receive them) but as soon as I go to do account info/changes I go to the Steve R account /


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> But how do I change my user name?...I can access my messages (but not send/receive them) but as soon as I go to do account info/changes I go to the Steve R account /



I can change it - you wouldn't be able to anyway

I can get to your profile in the admin area - but I'm having the same problem as you when I click your name here!


what would you like it changed to?

even just putting a number instead of the dot would be enough


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I can change it - you wouldn't be able to anyway
> 
> I can get to your profile in the admin area - but I'm having the same problem as you when I click your name here!
> 
> ...


 Thanks.....how about StevejR?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve.R said:


> Thanks.....how about StevejR?


lol - you must have posted that just as I went to bed last night!

& would you believe that StevejR is already in use 

so I didn't think you'd mind if I added a 1

you are now StevejR1

and hopefully will be able to get to your PMs :fingerscrossed:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

StevejR1 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> How is the best way to "ask about locally"? Obviously our first contact locally is the estate agent, and I'm reluctant to go down that route as a recommendation. The same as asking owners who have bought through them..they can only be sourced through the agents.
> 
> ...


The British consul has a list of approved lawyers.
Knowing which lawyer, and indeed accountant to go with is very difficult, as just because you like them, or someone else has had a good experience doesn't mean they are legal and honest. We had 4 accountants over the years, each one made our tax returns different, not by a few euros, but by a few hundred euros-how are we to know who is correct.
It's a minefield.Plenty have gone through the process of buying a house, only to find that it isn't legal or the money(and the lawyer) has gone!
Contacting the British consul is a good start, though.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

this may help but you would need to do your own research to confirm it. 
A while ago I needed a Spanish Lawyer and found a Uk firm that had associate offices in Spain as well as a Spanish partner in the Uk office. I was told by one of the Uk partners that if I instructed via the Uk office I would get the same level of cover and protection as I would if the work done in the Uk. ie privacy, PI cover, law society etc.
Unfortunately they didn't have an associate in Ibiza so couldn't help me but maybe worth looking into.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for the replies....I will certainly look into the government approved ones...I had heard before that even a couple on that list had been found wanting before, but how much truth there is in that?

I had thought about going down the uk based route. I'm sure they would know all legality issues but would they lack the local knowledge?

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Going on the premise that most people are honest you're probably going to be fine, but the name of this company(?)/ organization (??) seems a little well, not really up front let's say. They appear to be playing on the idea that British people will recognise the words Citizens Advice Bureau and will relate that to the well known organization in the UK when in fact there is no such thing as the CAB represented here. The name is misleading and it's been done deliberately. There is the OMIC _Oficina Municipal de Información al Consumidor _(or something similar) in each region_, _the Spanish equivalent.


I have no idea why the name was used, but I answer medical questions there, and know the other people,, and instead of dodgy I would use selfless to describe them.
Myra, the founder probably used the name to CATch attention, that is no crime, but she takes time out of her day to phone the inss for ex and solve peoples problem and how much has she charged? CERO.

This is not fair , you should have more info about the CHARITY, its NOT a fb group but an NGO inscribed in spain and published in the boja, before hurling accusations.

/SNIP/
If they are so dodgy, as you liked the comment

This is not fair,not accurate.
And libelous probably


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't say that it was dodgy - read my post again

I said that it's a good group - & it _is_ a Facebook group - I don't know the ins & outs of whatever else it is as far as charitable status or whatever, so thanks for clearing that up


there are many forums & facebook groups, some good, others not so - we do try to make sure that info & advice given here is accurate & many of the members of the CAB facebook group are also active members here


we all try to help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cecilia said:


> I have no idea why the name was used, but I answer medical questions there, and know the other people,, and instead of dodgy I would use selfless to describe them.
> Myra, the founder probably used the name to CATch attention, that is no crime, but she takes time out of her day to phone the inss for ex and solve peoples problem and how much has she charged? CERO.
> 
> This is not fair , you should have more info about the CHARITY, its NOT a fb group but an NGO inscribed in spain and published in the boja, before hurling accusations.
> ...


Good Morning Celia,
You have quoted me here, but your comment refers to many things that I didn't say. As you mention libel I'd like to point out that I did NOT say


Citizens Advice Bureau of Spain was a Facebook page
Citizens Advice Bureau of Spain was dodgy
I didn't like a comment

I did say, as you yourself say, that the name was probably used to catch people's attention, but in my opinion, it may well give people the idea that it is actually the CAB of Spain, which it isn't. I wonder if that might be construed as false advertising, misleading or appropriation of name? 

What is the boja?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good Morning Celia,
> You have quoted me here, but your comment refers to many things that I didn't say. As you mention libel I'd like to point out that I did NOT say
> 
> 
> ...



that was aimed at me PW - she had used my real name in the post so I removed it as it's against forum rules to use other members real names unless they give permission - which I didn't


_*I* _said it was a facebook group - *& it is *- & I 'liked' your post 

I didn't say it was dodgy either though - in fact I said that it's a good group

so I have to admit that I really don't understand this outburst by celia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that was aimed at me PW - she had used my real name in the post so I removed it as it's against forum rules to use other members real names unless they give permission - which I didn't
> 
> 
> _*I* _said it was a facebook group - *& it is *- & I 'liked' your post
> ...


Yes, I figured that, but if accusations are going to be "hurled", and libel is going to be referred to, I prefer things to be crystal clear.
As you know, I know nothing about the group, only its name (which btw would put me off completely as know that there is no CAB in Spain, only the OMIC) and its the name which seems potentially problematic for them.


----------



## cecilia (Mar 25, 2013)

StevejR1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're due in Andalucia soon, with plans to move out to the Casares/Jimena area moving slowly forward.
> 
> ...



Let's start by parts, the lady tgt funded city an bu has been working in the same place from 1995!!!! 
She worked in town halls
She knows gallizzions of laywers and she choose these to work with, this shod tell you something g.

I am the medic of the group, the value of what Myra/richelle alone have saved the members is in the hundred of thousands of dollars , do you know how much the group got???????

CERO

I have given medical /bureaucratic advice I don't tell people, take this pill, I don't practice Medicine), that amount to about 5000 € of what I would charge as a Dr, do you know how much I got?????? 
50 from one member that wanted medical records translated
50 to help. Member who wanted ME TO go to the inss with him. I drove 70km to do that , so you do the math.

STEVE, you can trust the charity, Myra knows what she is doing g, and she does so much for free , I on do that, having children to fee is a tad hard.

The error with xabia reasoning is that recommendations. Made by people are based on ONE OR TWO relationships with those lawyers, they are statistically insignificant , Myra's comes from 1995....gives you perspective.

I do understand tour need for assurance though, but be sure it conning from a credible place.

And if I got it wrong, you ha tried asking g for recommendations here, got nowhere......

Nough said.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cecilia said:


> Let's start by parts, the lady tgt funded city an bu has been working in the same place from 1995!!!!
> She worked in town halls
> She knows gallizzions of laywers and she choose these to work with, this shod tell you something g.
> 
> ...


Without wishing to dig up any animosity (there shouldnt be any at all), I'd like to simply point out that the facebook page you are referring to is one thing and this forum is another - so you cant compare the two places - its "apples with oranges" we're so different. Thats great and theres room for both - lots of people are on lots of forums, facebook pages and others. What we tend to do on here, rather than give out facts and nothing else, is that we give an over view, personal opinions and experience, in an informal, but informative fashion, we chat, we relate stories, experiences, problems and generally get to know each other and the ways of spain.

I often liken forums such as this to pubs or bars, we chat, we mention things that happen, we offer facts and altho these facts maybe correct and in many cases are - in the end, the forum isnt the official Spanish government site - altho we do have regular posters who are very knowledgeable and experts in the advice they offer and on occasion the DWPSpain come on and advise us of new rules and regs that may apply to us - but on the whole, the forum is a friendly place, we make friends with each other, discuss trivia, non trivia and the day to day living and life in Spain - good and bad AND the fact that Spains rules and regulations can change in a minute and not all areas, abogadoes, guardias or functionarios interpret these changes in the same way!!!



Jo xxx


----------

